# A big hello from an EPAK girlie-girl!



## Amazon (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello everyone!

A quick introduction.

I started lessons at an EPAK school here in LA about 4 months ago with my husband.  We are both total newbs.  We always wanted to take some martial arts classes together.  We are doing it as a hobby mostly - something fun to do together, for self defense, and for fitness.

Many of the men in my classes have had to adjust to the fact that I'm a girlie-girl with pink sparring gear and highlights.  They were a little afraid to hit me at first, but they caught on pretty quick that I'm actually a bit of a brawler.  I tend to picture everyone as a 6'6 260 lb. bodybuilder coming at me on the street and trying to kill me (always have to be prepared) and it really helps my motivation.  That and my day job involves working with a multitude of attorneys and paralegals, so class is great therapy.  :ultracool

My husband just got his yellow and I am studying to test next month.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome, Amazon. My daughter got to brown belt in traditional karate before moving out of the area, so I know you can do it. Keep us posted (literally).


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... good luck in your test, and happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Feb 6, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice signature!  Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Congrats to your husband and good luck at your testing for yellow!

Jeff


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard! My wife and I have studied together for almost 6 years and we really enjoy the time in the dojo together.  Good luck to you on your test and congrats to your husband.  Convince him to join MT and meet all your new peers.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## matt.m (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome, good luck in EPAK.  Also, like everyone else said.....get your hubbie to join.  Good times to be had by all.


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to the group.  It is always nice to have more EPAK people here, or course it is nice to have anyone new here, but I come from the Parker line myself.

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Amazon (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks everybody!!



theletch1 said:


> Welcome aboard! My wife and I have studied together for almost 6 years and we really enjoy the time in the dojo together.  Good luck to you on your test and congrats to your husband.  Convince him to join MT and meet all your new peers.





matt.m said:


> Welcome, good luck in EPAK.  Also, like everyone else said.....get your hubbie to join.  Good times to be had by all.



I know he's lurking around here somewhere, but I don't think he's actually signed up yet.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome!  :wavey:  Glad to have you among us and would love to see your posts as you move on through the ranks.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kacey (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  The MAs can always use more women!


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 7, 2007)

Pink sparring gear? Ewwww! 

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Carol (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome Amazon!  So glad you joined us!!


----------



## Ronin Moose (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  Best regards to you both.  Tell us about your studio and who you study with.

-Garry


----------



## Amazon (Feb 7, 2007)

Ronin Moose said:


> Welcome to MT!  Best regards to you both.  Tell us about your studio and who you study with.
> 
> -Garry



Hey - I see your from the OC.  Snaps to you.

We are studying at Bryan Hawkins school in LA.  Lovin' it.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey all, Amazon's hubby here.  Glad to be here.  Phear teh pink sparring gear....


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2007)

Congrats to your husband and good luck to you!!!

Oh yea...Welcome to MT!

B


----------



## Carol (Feb 7, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Hey all, Amazon's hubby here. Glad to be here. Phear teh pink sparring gear....


 

Hey Empty Hands!  Big Welcome to you too!  Thats awesome that you have both joined us....hear where we phear teh pink gear....... :lol2:


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 7, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Hey all, Amazon's hubby here.  Glad to be here.  Phear teh pink sparring gear....



Glad to have Amazon and you among us!  :wavey:  Welcome!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

